# How're the oxygen sensors in your car ?



## ningji (Feb 17, 2009)

this is the 4th oxygen sensor giving me trouble now, do you guys hit the same problems ? i seldom hear other car complains about oxygen sensor. Is there any reason ?

My 1998 maxima starts showing this issue ~ 50k miles,
then 100k miles.

So frustrated.


----------



## fdhelmin (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought my 00 Maxima w/ ~100k on it already. I've replaced the oxygen sensor twice, once because the fix didn't work and then twice at the Nissan dealership which cost 4x as much. It is very frustrating


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

O2 sensors are our money-makers at the dealership!


----------

